# Falschfarben bei Lyx-Hintergrund

## franzklr

Hallo,

nachdem es gerade schon so gut geklappt hat, versuche ich es noch mit einem anderen Problem. 

1) Wenn ich das Programm Lyx (1.2.0 und 1.2.1) aufrufe, wird zwar der Lyx-Bildschirm richtig dargestellt, der Hintergrund erscheint sehr dunkel und mit verfälschten Farben. Beim Schließen von Lyx ist alles wieder normal.  

2) Wie komme ich zu den deutschen Menübezeichnungen bei Lyx?

Für gute Ideen wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *franzklr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Wenn ich das Programm Lyx (1.2.0 und 1.2.1) aufrufe, wird zwar der Lyx-Bildschirm richtig dargestellt, der Hintergrund erscheint sehr dunkel und mit verfälschten Farben. Beim Schließen von Lyx ist alles wieder normal.

 

Bei mir ist alles ok. Hast Du auch Probleme bei anderen grafischen Darstellungen? Könnte evtl. an Deiner gewählten Farbtiefe liegen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Wie komme ich zu den deutschen Menübezeichnungen bei Lyx?
> 
> 

 

Auch hier ist bei mir alles ok. Hast Du Dein Gentoo bereits *eingedeutscht*?

----------

## franzklr

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Zu 1) Bei allen anderen Programmen kommt es nie zu Problemen mit der Farbe.

Zu 2) Ich habe mich an die "Gentoo Linux Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung gehalten. z.B.: export LANG = "de_DE@euro".

----------

## Marvin-X

 *franzklr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu 2) Ich habe mich an die "Gentoo Linux Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung gehalten. z.B.: export LANG = "de_DE@euro".

 

Hmm, überprüf mal /etc/X11/XF86Config. Ist dort auch alles richtig gesetzt unter der Section "Input Device"? Steht auch im Howto zur deutschen Lokalisierung. Ansonsten fällt mir im Moment nichts weiteres ein.

----------

